
NixOS Linux Lets You Configure Your OS Before Installing - adisbladis
https://www.linux.com/learn/intro-to-linux/2017/10/nixos-linux-lets-you-configure-your-os-installing
======
kungfu71186
Why would this be useful. Why is it any better than installing the OS and then
installing everything else after? Does it save time? I'm very curious as to
what problems this solves.

